# RZR exhaust



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i was wondering which exhaust sounds best on a rzr? i havnt heard a hole lot but was wondering what yall like. has anyone try a HSP slip on on a rzr? thanks


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

I have had 2 diff on mine. The DMC afterburner duals and the DG single. I stayed with the single it is deeper, loud enough and way cheaper, roughly 800.00 compared to 239.00. The best one I have heard is the HMF swamp series. It and the DG are about as deep as you are going to get the RZR. I have a buddy who runs Loney Toons and I think they sound exactly the same as the DMC. We couldn't tell a difference when side by side each other. Both are loud. If you are after pure performace go with DMC and fuel optimizer. But I will tell you I have the Dynatech and the DG on mine and I am just as fast as my friends with the loney toon. He has 28's and I have 30's and he still can't leave me. But I have K&N which I reccomend and I have snorkles and he doesn't. I think that is the only diffs.

for riding in the wood and not racing honestly I reccomend the single exhaust, DG or HMF, K&N filter, and fuel Optimizer. This whole package will cost you less than 550.00. and you will gain a ton of more power than you expect. If you buy the LT or DMC package you will be set back 1100.00 both ways. They don't sound that much diff, The single in deeper. Notice I didn't say deep...lol


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

I forgot to add that if you run the dual exhaust make sure you buy the fuel optimizer. The bike will run to lean if not and will cause the header to over heat and could melt the right quater panel of your bike. I know I had to replace mine then I bought the optimizer and problem went away.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i DONT want duals! to much money and they dont sound good. ive heard one on youtube. i have looked at the dmc


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i no it hard to make a popo sound deep


----------

